# Daughter just bought a used 2017 hatch with 85k miles.



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't even seen it yet.
Just wondering if the increased spark plug gaps applies to the gen 2 engine? Leave at .028 in.? 
Runs better at .035 in.?

Anything else I should check/worry about on it?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

IMO the stock setup is the best setup for a stock engine. The 41-156 plugs at 0.028" is perfect. Besides re-gapping iridium plugs takes a practiced hand, and not really recommended.


Pete in PA said:


> Anything else I should check/worry about on it?


Just two simple things come to mind.
1) Give it a good oil change. Use Dexos1 Gen 2 oil and a synthetic media filter. Lesser oil can cause LSPI and destroy the engine. DIY is best, but just incase  If you take your car in for service, I highly suggest buying your own stuff and work a deal out were they do the work. 





__





More Information for WIX WL10290XP






www.rockauto.com









__





More Information for VALVOLINE 881169






www.rockauto.com





2) Get a new battery if it still has the original. These new cars really REALLY don't tolerate weak batteries.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

I run my 1st gen. plugs at .035 forever now, big improvement. Haven't found anything on 2nd gen.
I am worried about the piston thing. No open recalls on it so PCM reflash must be done.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Pete in PA said:


> Anything else I should check/worry about on it?


In addition to the above advice about using a good synthetic oil and premium fuel, there is a TSB for this car that suggests an ECU update. GM did some changes to engine tuning to lessen the chance of cracked pistons. If it costs you a few bucks at the dealership, you should get the ECU update done. If you bought the vehicle used from a GM dealerships, ask them to do that quick fix as a favor to you - doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Any easy way to check TSB's done on it? Recalls are good on it, already checked.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Pete in PA said:


> Any easy way to check TSB's done on it? Recalls are good on it, already checked.


The TSB was for replacing cracked pistons, and the ECU update was basically just a footnote telling them to do it when they replace the pistons. For people with cars that aren't getting pistons replaced, you'd have to know about that TSB and request that software update be done outside of that repair procedure for replacing pistons.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Use a good quality oil and 91 octane. You'll be ok.

Most of us use pennzoil. I've got 52k on my 17 now.

You've got 85k so your probably don't need to worry. It's either happened already or someone knew their maintenance. 

Heck. It may have already had the software update. 

Mine is still stock form.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Pete in PA said:


> I run my 1st gen. plugs at .035 forever now, big improvement. Haven't found anything on 2nd gen.


For anyone that monitors their vehicle I personally have zero issue with .035 (and sure, it may actually benefit some engines), but...







snowwy66 said:


> Most of us use pennzoil


Agreed, Pennzoil makes dang good engine oil.









Amazon.com: Pennzoil Platinum Full Synthetic 5W-30 Motor Oil (1-Quart, Case of 6) : Automotive


Buy Pennzoil Platinum Full Synthetic 5W-30 Motor Oil (1-Quart, Case of 6): Motor Oils - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

banner says 5-30 bottle is 5-20. Wonder what you'd get?

.035 gives more power on 1st Gen, surprised no one has tried it on 2nd.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I see that now, doesn't surprise me. Happens a lot on Amazon, what is typed is usually correct. The pictures are typically the weak area. 



Pete in PA said:


> surprised no one has tried it on 2nd.


Its all been done and more, hundreds of times. There are a few treads on spark plug gap, and HUGE one from years ago. Spark plugs and gaps on these cars was a big issue years ago. You should read the thread it is interesting.








Hesitation...GONE!


UPDATE: For those that don't want to read through the 2348972347892 pages of this thread, we have found that the following plugs seem to work best in the 1.4-Liter engines: -BKR8EIX-2668 (iridium plugs), expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life. -BKR7E-4644 (nickel/copper plugs)...




www.cruzetalk.com







Pete in PA said:


> .035 gives more power on 1st Gen


I'll take the Pepsi challenge on that statement.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, new concern. Just saw her new car. The coolant is very dark in the overflow bottle. I took a sample and can't figure it out. It smells like normal coolant, but strong, doesn't seem to be dirty, just dark.

Is there a type of coolant I don't know about that is just dark orangeish brown? It's not pink like Dexcool.

If oil got in the coolant it would look like chocolate malt.

Im just 🤨??


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Pete in PA said:


> Is there a type of coolant I don't know about that is just dark orangeish brown? It's not pink like Dexcool.


Just a guess, but considering how new the car is, I would say someone topped off the coolant with non-Dexcool. Having owned nothing but GM vehicles for over 25 years I have had to literally stop a service person from doing that many times. The good news is IF you get it out NOW (not a month or year from now) you can save it. If not the cars cooling system will be fukked, and take a lot of time and money to fix. It could be oil or something else, but I doubt it. The sad part is from day one ( in 1996 !!! ) GM was very clear on not mixing or contaminating Dexcool, the service "techs" still don't give a $hiddt.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Heres a pic


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Stock fluid is orange. I've never seen blue.

That looks like it's time to change it.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, my coolant is about 6 months old, and I didn't clean my overflow  Also, the bottle has new DEX in it for reference.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Prestone® All Vehicles Antifreeze + Coolant Concentrate - Prestone® Total Protection


Optimized formula for All Vehicles; makes, models, years & fluid colors. Our patented technology provides instant protection to all engines, new and old.




prestone.com





I guess we'll change it. Never know about a used car.

Wow, now 10 years! Any comments? Still $12 at Wally World.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Wow, now 10 years! Any comments? Still $12 at Wally World.


If it's $12 and isn't a total PITA to change, would you let it go 10 years?

I look at it similar to oil changes when there was a $9.99 special at the Dodge dealership for my Neon (Mopar filter and 5W-30 conventional oil). Every 3,000 miles was easy to do at that price even if it could last longer.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Pete in PA said:


> Any comments?


Oh, wait a minute. Just buy the DEX-COOL type and do a very thorough flush. The DEX-COOL is designed for aluminium engines and is the best choice.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> If it's $12 and isn't a total PITA to change, would you let it go 10 years?
> 
> I look at it similar to oil changes when there was a $9.99 special at the Dodge dealership for my Neon (Mopar filter and 5W-30 conventional oil). Every 3,000 miles was easy to do at that price even if it could last longer.


I don't know why you tagged me on someone else's quote.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't know why you tagged me on someone else's quote.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ the computer did it by mistake.


----------

